# difference between bumblebee shrimp and bee shrimp



## jon021 (May 19, 2009)

I'm receiving a couple bumblebee shrimp really soon, and i've recently learned that theres apparently a difference between bee and bumbleebee shrimp. The only distinction i've been able to find is the pattern - bumblebee shrimp have black on the head, while bee shrimp have a white head. Other than that, i haven't been able to find any more information between the 2. I just wondering if anyone here would be able to provide me with any more information regarding this. 

Just to clarify - crystal red shrimp are a colour variant of the bee shrimp right? Thanks for the help in advance.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Try here for Bumble bee: http://www.shrimpnow.com/viewarticle.php?articleid=21

Bee Shrimp: http://www.shrimpnow.com/viewarticle.php?articleid=2

and yes, CRS is a colour variant of the bee shrimp.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## jon021 (May 19, 2009)

Zebrapl3co said:


> Try here for Bumble bee: http://www.shrimpnow.com/viewarticle.php?articleid=21
> 
> Bee Shrimp: http://www.shrimpnow.com/viewarticle.php?articleid=2
> 
> and yes, CRS is a colour variant of the bee shrimp.


Thanks for the help, i got a couple bumblebees, but their dark stripes are kind of pale, and the white stripes aren't really white but more translucent. They've only been in teh tank for a couple hours now, so that could be the reason, but i'm hoping they'll darken up a bit.


----------

